# ISDN Verbindung herstellen mit Yast



## FcKoelnUser (18. Februar 2004)

Probiere schon seit Stunden eine Verbindung mit Yast, über ISDN ins INet herzustellen, bekomme die Meldung "unbekannter Rechner" was mache ich verkehrt? Gibt es eine Beschreibung für die ISDN Verbindung mit Yast?
Vielen Dank im vorraus.

Linux 9 Prof.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (22. Februar 2004)

Hi

1. Es gibt kein Linux 9 Prof. sondern nur ein Suse Linux 9 Prof. Aber das wurde schon so oft besprochen.  

2. Google hilft immer: PPP über Yast 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## alexdoehla (27. Februar 2004)

Wenn du bei der Einrichtung "Dial on Demand" angeklickt hast, musst du eine IP Adresse für einen DNS-Server angeben.
Z.B. 217.5.114.141.
Und wie versuchst du dich einzuwählen? nimmst du kinternet oder über die Konsole oder wie?

MfG

Alex


----------

